# DIY - Fully Active 3-way for 2.1 home audio



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay, I bought a pair of these.......









(NHT XdS bookshelves w/Seas 5.5 & 1")

and a pair of these.......









(2X55-Watt @ 4-ohm 24dB 2-way @ 3.2 kHz, Selectable 12dB Hi-pass (subsonic filter) @ 30 or 60Hz)

one of these........









(200-Watt @ 4-ohm Lo-pass @ 40-140Hz)

Now I need a sub. I already have a single tang band long-throw neo 6.5. Maybe I could use a couple(few) more. Hmmmmm.........

Any suggestions?


----------



## kidwolf909 (Jan 15, 2008)

How large of a room are you looking to fill with bass?

Bear in mind that a 6.5" sub will not adequately fill anything more than *maybe* a 10x10 room, and it won't get very low either.

Since you already have one though, I'd suggest buying 3 more, since they're only $50 and handle 50RMS, and wiring them in series/parallel to present a 4ohm load to the amp.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

kidwolf909 said:


> How large of a room are you looking to fill with bass?
> 
> Bear in mind that a 6.5" sub will not adequately fill anything more than *maybe* a 10x10 room, and it won't get very low either.
> 
> Since you already have one though, I'd suggest buying 3 more, since they're only $50 and handle 50RMS, and wiring them in series/parallel to present a 4ohm load to the amp.


This will be in my bedroom which is about 15' x 15'. But, with that said, I'm not necessarily looking to fill the room w/bass. I just want an reasonable amount to compliment the bookshelves in the lower octaves. I've built a couple of home subs in the past with the 250W Parts Express plate amps and single car audio (JL, RF) 10's and 12's. For this project, I don't think I need near that much output.

Keep suggestions coming. I'm currently thinking one more TB neo 6.5 (2 total) in a ported box???


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tapped Horns

I would say try two of these.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Tapped Horns
> 
> I would say try two of these.


If you build it for me. Holy shmokes! Little outta my league, but I bet they sound nice.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> Tapped Horns
> 
> I would say try two of these.


If you build it for me. Holy shmokes! Little outta my league, but I bet they sound nice.

I got the bi-amps up and running on the XdS bookshelves. Me likey! I am an active fanatic and these things sound damn good! I can't freaking believe the bass response that the Seas W15CY is capable of. If I could get 5.5's to sound like that in my truck I would sell tickets to come listen.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

The single fold 38hz design is much simpler. The reason for suggesting the tapped horn was that will improve the 1w/1m efficiency, which would compensate for the lower power handling of the little tb 6.5s.
http://www.volvotreter.de/downloads/TangBand_W6-1139SC_38Hz_TH_Rev_0.pdf

Here is another project:

Parts Express DIY Project


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> The single fold 38hz design is much simpler. The reason for suggesting the tapped horn was that will improve the 1w/1m efficiency, which would compensate for the lower power handling of the little tb 6.5s.
> http://www.volvotreter.de/downloads/TangBand_W6-1139SC_38Hz_TH_Rev_0.pdf
> 
> Here is another project:
> ...



That one appears simpler, I think I'll give the "double-folded" version a shot. I've seen that parts express "boogieman" before. I'm really gonna strive to use only 2(or less) drivers.

Though I didn't mention it earlier, I also played a bit with the single TB 6.5 this weekend. It reaches xmax pretty early. Definitely before I'm satisfied, so I'm going to experiment with enclosure first, then adding a second driver. The tapped-horn may be my ticket to small sub bliss....


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I saw the DIYMA 12" clearance that npdang is gracious enough to offer. I ordered one and plan on putting that in a sealed box. The tapped horn w/the tang band will have to wait.

I plan on mounting ALL 3 plate amps in the sub enclosure. I will take pics when construction begins.


----------



## brianpowers27 (Apr 3, 2009)

That DIYMA 12 models nicely in a sealed 40l box. This seems like a reasonable size for a bedroom. You are going to be able to rock the house with that sub, when coupled with a nice amp. 

What kind of power is the sub amp serving up?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

brianpowers27 said:


> What kind of power is the sub amp serving up?


The sub amp does 200W into 4ohms. Not a monster amp by any means, but I think/hope it will mate with the bookshelves pretty nicely.


----------

